# Aspire X-Plorer Case Issue



## Horff (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi Guys, I recently just purchased the X-plorer case, got everything hooked up and the LCD Temp display is giving me a weird read out. When I first power it on it will read 188.8 *C (initial power on readout i assume) and then it reads L *C and doesn't change. It seems like I might have a faulty sensor, has anyone else come accross this issue before?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what readings do you see in the bios


----------



## Horff (Apr 8, 2006)

The BIOS readings are normal low 40's for the CPU mid 30s for the mobo. I don't think it would be tied into the BIOS at all it's just a wire with a sensor on the end, doesn't plug in to anything.

I tried contacting Aspire support but havent heard anything back in about a week...:sad:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if it is not connected to anything,it is not reading anything just ignore it,until you can find out where it goes
if it is the green and white wire coming from the front panel,you are not on your own the instructions were on the outside of the carton and my wife dumped it in the rubbish while i was at work
i have been using this to get my temps the last couple of days
http://www.stvsoft.com/


----------



## Horff (Apr 8, 2006)

Yea it is a green and white wire. The tip is a piece of flat, clear, orange plastic with what looks like the actual sensor inside the plastic. That wire then conencts to the LCD on the front of my case.

Ill check that link out and hopefully get this thing working, thanks!


----------



## manofsorrow (Feb 5, 2006)

that flat sensor is a thermocouple. the eaisiest ways to get fairly accurate temperatures with them is to tape them to your proccessors heat sink. But it should still read a the ambient air temp in your case if its not taped to a specific location. If you cant get it to work I would consider exchanging it.


----------



## hammer1 (Feb 19, 2006)

http://aspireusa.net/product.php?pid=153

Go to above link and you can click on the box above specs( InstructionalMenu pdf.... # 32 to 35 shows how


----------



## Horff (Apr 8, 2006)

hammer1 said:


> http://aspireusa.net/product.php?pid=153
> 
> Go to above link and you can click on the box above specs( InstructionalMenu pdf.... # 32 to 35 shows how


Its not a matter of getting power. The LCD works/lights up fine. Its the actual temp. sensor that is having the issue. No matter where I put it the LCD reads "L" as the current temp. (whether its celsius or farenheit)


----------

